

'Cool' London is dead, and the rich kids are to blame - enen
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/men/thinking-man/10744997/Cool-London-is-dead-and-the-rich-kids-are-to-blame.html

======
collyw
London is the most overrated city in the world. Dirty, expensive, and
unfriendly. you seem to end up spending most of your time on the stinky
underground system. And I lived in the commuting towns over town years ago. By
the sounds of things it is worse now. I never actually saw a "cool side" to
it. The thing is all the commuter towns nearby are so boring that it makes
London seem cool in comparison.

